# Who built your Outback



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Okay-I may be offbase, but my Outback says it was made by Thor, at least the sticker on the back says so. Correct me if I am wrong. How exactly does that work? How many different manufacturers are there, and how many and what problems has your unit had from your manufacturer ?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That's a great question Mark. Mine too has the "Thor" sticker by the rear tail light. What's the relation with Outback


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

I too noticed much of that during my extensive research. If you look at the Starcraft Aruba floorplans, they are identical to the Outbacks. The only difference is the appliance's have a stainless steel panel, versus Outback's wood. This of course drives the price a bit higher, which a whole other topic...

Jose

Starcraft Web Site www.starcraftrv.com


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

I too noticed much of that during my extensive research. If you look at the Starcraft Aruba floorplans, they are identical to the Outbacks. The only difference is the appliance's have a stainless steel panel, versus Outback's wood. This of course drives the price a bit higher, which a whole other topic...

Jose

Starcraft Web Site www.starcraftrv.com


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Let me see if I can explain this one. Outbacks are made by Keystone RV. Keystone makes several other "brands" of TT's and FW's, Cougar, Montana, Zepplin, just to name a few, much like Fleetwood's Prowler, Wilderness, and Terry.

Keystone in turn is owned by a parent corporation, named Thor Industries. The Thor corp. owns several other manufacture's of RV's, and also makes commercial buses.

According to the Corporate Information link, Thor Ind. acquired Keystone RV in 2001, and is currently the largest RV manufacturer in North America.

Tim


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

Ok but some of the units say " By Liteway " and some units say " By Thor ". What is that difference? Anybody elses say " By ..." any other name ?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ok here is what I know about this. Lite-Way was the name of the division in Indiana that started making the Outbacks, under the Keystone name. Keystone had a very new and unique way of making, marketing and selling trailers and quickly took a lead spot as one of the biggest trailer makers. But capital runs short so Thor invested in them, providing capital but Keystone kept much of the control over the company. Thor as a corporation owns a lot of manufacturers names like Airstream, Komfort, Aero and several others. So Keystone also got some better pricing for parts. Thor gets a lot of slamming for some of their units, but Keystone seems to have the control over their line.

So basically the older campers said By Lite-Way which now says By Keystone even though its the same plant. Mine at least had a small sticker on the rear that said Thor... which I removed.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thor TT.

Hey I wish I was a TT King with all kinds of $$$.

I am just a regular guy









Thor


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

So all the newer models should the have the Thor sticker on them. The RV industry is more muddled than the auto industry. I don't mind the Thor sticker, he was my childhood hero. Y-Guy why did you remove yours if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Mine says "By Keystone" under the Outback logo, and has a Thor industries label above one of the taillights.

Tim


----------

